# Nearly there, here's my plan to become 100%.



## fakeaccount332 (Jan 16, 2008)

[deleted]


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

All the best doughnut!


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats. I'm really proud of you. I'm kinda on the same steps so I might do the same as you did and not visit this site for a while.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

sovietdoughnut said:


> Ok, let me recap the past 5 months. Early December 07 - DP/DR started immediately after a marijuana panic attack. Mid January 08 - started taking lamictal. after the symptoms weren't going away. Late March - stopped taking lamictal after higher dose gave me horrible "brain fog" or "head funk" as I call it. I felt much better once I stopped taking the lamictal. Mid May - feeling mostly like myself, just a very depressed myself.
> 
> So far there have been three stages:
> 
> ...


well first of all, good luck. And i can relate totally to your experience as mine started immediatley after a DXM+pot panic attack that landed me in the hospital. that was 3 years ago. for the first year and a half it was really bad, i just felt like part of the high that i had that night just wouldnt go away. and then somehow after a year and a half it almost completely went away, and about 2 months ago, i thought i was recovered and made the mistake of doing DXM again, now its as bad as it was when i first got it.


----------

